# Mega el Nino Forming



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Public Weather Service ? Mega El Nino Developing, Already Stronger Than 1997 At This Time Of The Year

Preparing for the weather? Another piece of information to consider.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

So, I am wondering, does the El Niño cause the Atlantic to produce more, stronger hurricanes? Hurricanes are our primary prep concern.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

So, a google search reveals that most climatologists agree that an El Niño reduces the chances of strong tropical systems in the Atlantic. Bring on the El Niño!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

El Nino lowers the water temp in the Atlantic.
That means less storms and less powerful storms.
But, Andrew was in an El nino season---


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Go ahead tango, rain on everybody's parade! LOL

The NWS has about a 50% record of being right about predicting hurricane activity. I wouldn't let my guard down, if'n I was you!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I rely more on the Farmers Almanac.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I rely on my window.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I always get El Nino and La Nina confused. One causes the other. One gives us really crappy weather, the other gives us really good weather. I think '97 might have been the year when we were still in the 60's in the beginning of December. This might be a very good thing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I always get El Nino and La Nina confused. One causes the other. One gives us really crappy weather, the other gives us really good weather. I think '97 might have been the year when we were still in the 60's in the beginning of December. This might be a very good thing.


El Nino in Texas usually means wetter. That's good, we need the rain. We are facing drought conditions.

La Nina means a warmer than normal winter for us.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> El Nino lowers the water temp in the Atlantic.
> That means less storms and less powerful storms.
> But, Andrew was in an El nino season---


It also, and primarily, creates high level shearing winds that inhibit cyclone development in the Atlantic and Caribbean. With that said, hurricanes then tend to form in the gulf. Yes, Andrew was an El Niño storm so there is no letting your guard down.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> So, a google search reveals that most climatologists agree that an El Niño reduces the chances of strong tropical systems in the Atlantic. Bring on the El Niño!


Living here in SW Florida I love to see the el nino's, the stronger the better for us just for the reason you posted.


----------

